# do hedgies purr ?



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

when im getting up for work in the AM, roxy will be out running around her pen, so i will usually give her a mealie. i make sure to talk to her and approach the pen slowly so i dont startle her (cause its still dark out and only dimly lit when she is in the room), and most times she'll hiss and sputter anyways (shes very vocal that way) and sometimes she'll make this really deep vibrating sound that sounds like a cats purr. is she actually purring or is she just spooked ?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Some will "purr" when they are content.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That sounds so sweet that he purrs. I've heard mine make a soft chirping noise when he wants me to get him out and it is heartwarming, I can only imagine with a purr


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The way the OP is describing what she is doing, this sounds more like a growl than a purr. If she's hiss/huffing at the same time it would be a growl.

As Deneen mentioned, purrs are signs of contentment usually happening when they are laid out and relaxing.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I've heard mine purr and growl... very different times, circumstances, and sounds. The purr is very soft and sweet. The growl is something that is actually scary to hedgiedaddy and me... it's a definite "DO NOT FUFF WITH ME!!!" message.


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

i figured it was a growl, shes too fussy to purr lol. ive had her for over a year, and she comes out every day, but she just doesnt want to warm up to me. she puts up with me, but she deff doesnt seem to want to be friends. it dont matter tho, i still love her to peices ! <3


----------



## steelcaller (Nov 17, 2009)

i have yet to hear a *purr* but my sebi loves to whistle when he's happy...


----------



## Tristen (Aug 30, 2008)

Pokey likes to purr when I have him out and I pet this spot under his chin. I've heard him "whistle" at me when I'm doing things in the room (provided the lights are out and I'm not being loud) and he wants my attention.

Quillson on the other hand just likes to growl at me unless I bring mealies.


----------

